# where to start?



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello all,
I can finally see the light at the end of this long grad school tunnel, and am looking forward to getting my first dog sometime next year. Hopefully somewhere around mid to late summer depending on how the dissertation writing goes. Growing up I helped several neighbors take care of their dogs (labs mostly), but never had a dog of my own. This is my second year bird hunting (mostly waterfowl so far), and I'm hooked. Having never owned a dog, let alone a hunting dog, I figure there is probably a lot that I need to learn before my family and I take the plunge. Where would you recommend I start learning? Any must read books, websites... etc? Should I consider training the dog myself, or hiring someone? We don't really have a specific breed in mind yet, but that is one of the things I want to learn more about. The only dogs I've hunted with are a Chesapeake (waterfowl) and a weimaraner (grouse), but we didn't get into many birds either time. I would welcome any advice that you all have for a potential first time dog owner. Also, if anyone wouldn't mind be tagging along on either a hunting trip or field training trip (if that's what you call it) with you and your dog I'd greatly appreciate the chance to meet some more dogs and see them work. Thanks!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i would recommend a lab, my breed of choice, and getting involved with one of the local retriever clubs.


----------

